# Finally a couple of piccy's



## smile4loubie (May 8, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Imogen =) enjoy xx

Just a few minutes old






Her poor arm with her splint and canular =(





proud daddy 





I'm not too much of a proud mummy..... honest


----------



## smile4loubie (May 8, 2011)

and at home in her moses basket


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2011)

All I can say is awwwwww,she is stunning such precious little beings xxx thanks for the piccies hun


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2011)

Hello Imogen!  Beautiful!


----------



## margie (May 8, 2011)

She's beautiful Lou.


----------



## Jennywren (May 8, 2011)

Imogen is beautiful


----------



## PhilT (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new daughter, she is lovely


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 8, 2011)

well done to the both of you, shes a wee cutie..............as soon as my wedding is over im going for a wee girl..............


----------



## rachelha (May 8, 2011)

Ahhhh, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bev (May 8, 2011)

Hi Lou,

Imogen is beautiful and you have every right to feel proud.Bev


----------



## Lizzzie (May 8, 2011)

Lou Congratulations - she's lovely.


----------



## KateR (May 8, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 8, 2011)

ooooooooo she is lovely.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 8, 2011)

What a little darling! Congratulations and you be proud, you have every reason to be. Love to all. XXXXX


----------



## MrsCLH (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations - she looks absolutely perfect!

x


----------



## shirl (May 9, 2011)

Awww Lou, shes a real little sweetie and you have every right to be proud, 

much love,

Shirl x


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 9, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, lovely lovely photo's.  Sheena x


----------



## Estellaa (May 9, 2011)

oh isn't she just soo cute!
hope everything is okay with you both  xxx <3


----------



## grahams mum (May 13, 2011)

she is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## hawalkden (Aug 24, 2011)

congratulations  
how come she had to have a drip on? x


----------



## Lilies (Aug 24, 2011)

Omg she's soooo cute you lucky lucky lady.... Treasure every momentxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice to see some pictures on here lou, imogen is beautiful x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd just like to point out that Imogen is now 3 months old, as is this thread which has been 'revived'


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd just like to point out that Imogen is now 3 months old, as is this thread which has been 'revived'



I did get excited when i saw it resurrected and thought Lou has uploaded more recent piccys


----------

